# Toro 721



## zeebandit (Feb 18, 2014)

Can you change the paddles & belt on a 721R with the paddles & Belt on a 721 R-C?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I believe the the belt is the same


----------



## zeebandit (Feb 18, 2014)

*721 Toro*

69ariens: Thanks


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

Paddles are also interchangeable. However, keep in mind the the RC paddles last twice as long, but are 2x the cost of the standard paddles.


----------



## zeebandit (Feb 18, 2014)

Happycamper: Thanks for the info.


----------

